# Come vedere filmati in flash su Iphone e Ipad



## Stex (18 Marzo 2013)

Come faccio a vederli visto che mi richiede flash?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> Come faccio a vederli visto che mi richiede flash?



Per i contenuti in flash io ho scaricato dall'app store il browser Puffin, c'è la versione gratuita e quella a pagamento.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarica Puffin Browser


----------



## Stex (18 Marzo 2013)

grazie!


----------

